# Lap & Dye on Tuesday, really nervous



## Clare S (Jul 11, 2010)

Hiya,

I fell over FF today & could really do with some advice. Me & my hubby have been ttc for just under 3 years, i have had chlomid 50mg & 100mg but have still not ovulated so my doc referred me for a lap & dye. 

I have PCOS & PID, my DH sperm count is normal. We want a baby so badly & I am terrified of what they do or don't find. I have no idea what to expect, what they are even checking for or what will happen afterwards. My consultant was in China for my last appt' so I saw someone else & I was so overwhelmed by all the info that I didn't take much of it in.

If anybody has had a lap & dye & can help me I would really appreciate it.

Thanks, Clare x


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi clare!

i had a lap & dye at the end of last year.  its often to check that your tubes are patent (open and not stuck together/clogged up) and to have a good look around and check that everything is free from cysts etc.  they often have a bit of a clean up and get rid of anything that shouldnt be there.  i had endometriomas to be dealt with.  

you neednt worry too much about it.  i was in and out in a day (although got there very early and left quite late) and was back at work after about a week.  be prepared for a blue bottom though!  i looked like a blue assed baboon after mine as the dye obviously comes out again whilst your under GA!  my DH thought it was hilarious!  youll have 2 or 3 small incisions but theyll heal pretty quickly and youll be given some strong painkillers for your tummyache for a few days.  youll be back to normal in no time!

quite often after a lap & dye, ladies fall pregnant naturally, so theres a positive thought for you!  

good luck with everything hun!
wicks xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Clare 
Welcome to FF 
Starting further investigations is scary, but necessary, and the more thorough your Doc's can be the better!
I had a lap & dye many moons ago after 2 years of clomid  
have you had blood tests ? are they OK ?
before the op it self you should have a pre op assesment ( normally with a nurse) so you can ask more questions then, otherwise there should be the oppotunity to ask questions 
when they ask you to sign the consent form, dont sign untill you fully understand!!
do you have a follow up appointment after the L&D 
I am going to suggest you try not to over worry about it,
have a look on the starting out and diagnosis board and also clomid feel free to ask more questions or post here again

You can also look down the *main home page* and click on whatever takes your fancy/eye!
anytime your mouse changes from an arrow to a hand CLICK!
also clicking on the pink hearts takes you to threads that are new since you last looked 
check out these boards too * Starting out & diagnosis*, *Clomid *

FF is a friendly place and posting is the best way to gain support info and friendships, 
we have a chat room to and more infomation about it can be found in the *chatzone*
hope to see you there.

Good Luck 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Clare S (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks so much for your replies. I have had blood tests & they were fine. I had my pre op assessment a few weeks back but the nurse didn't know anything about the procedure so couldn't answer any of my questions. I have read, since looking around today, that people have fallen pregnant within a few months of the op, is this common? All we can do is wait & see I suppose but I'm having real trouble sleeping at the moment, I can't think about anything else!

Clare x


----------



## K2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Clare, I hope your not worrying too much. I thought I woukd let you know my experience as I have been exactly where you are with tx, although I have never been on clomid. Anyway as the girls have already mentioned, the whole purpose is to check your tubes, it is the last fertility test that is done and generally gives you the answer to any major problems. You mentioned before that you suffer with pcos and pid, pid is a common cause of fallopian tube problems and the lap and dye test will tell you if this is the case with you. I had been ttc for 3.5 years when i was finally diagnosed with hydrosalpinx and tubal damage due to pid.  I found the test itself very straight forward and was in and out in one day, the after effects are general tenderness around your tummy and you will want at least a few days off to recover along with alot of tlc. It is true that the procedure can clean out the tubes result in pregnancy within a few months after, sadly for me this is not true. 
The best bit of advise i can give you is to throughly check the permission slips and make sure you dont consent to having anything removed that you are not prepared for. I dont want to scare you into thinking that you might need to but i was told before hand that they may want to remove my tubes an i strongly objected to this and opted to try ivf with tubes intact. 

Your pre-op appointment is your oppurtunity to ask any questions but should you want to know more in the meantime you are more than welcome to ask me anything and i will answer you from the knowledge i have from my own experience. 
i wish you all the best and im sending you plenty of baby dust, try not to worry yourself too much as stress really does effect fertility    

K2010 xxx


----------



## Clare S (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow K2010, I had no idea they'd remove anything! I was told to sign something at my original appt' months ago. I got given a booklet but its more about after care than anything else. I wish I had asked more questions at the time but I was so overwhelmed by everything. Thankyou for sharing your experiences with me, it's clear I have no idea what's going on! I'm going to write down any questions I have & give it to hubby just incase. 

Clare x


----------



## K2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Clare, Please dont worry yourself, the last thing I wanted to do was get you worrying more. I just wanted to warn you that with some people this is a possibility. Its deffinately a wise idea to write your questions down as this is such a mind blowing experience its easy to get lost in your thoughts.

Please let us know how you get on  

K2010 xxx


----------



## TrinketBox (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Clare,

I had a Lap & Dye test done yesterday. I didnt know what to expect but it went better than I thought it would.

My tubes & ovaries are ok and I came round feeling fine which I was surprised about. Im feeling a bit rough and sore today like but at least I can put my mind at rest now that its over,

Good luck and let us know how you get on,  

Nicola x


----------



## Clare S (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, 

Thank you for all your comments, k2010 you didn't worry me anymore than I already was, honest, I needed to know as much as possible so that I was better prepared. I told anyone at the hospital who would listen that I wanted everything that was supposed to be there left there!

Anyway everything went really well, my tubes are fine, no blockages & no obvious damage. They found a small amount of endo, the Dr said it's responsible for my painful periods but not responsible for my trouble conceiving. I was home by 3pm & although pretty sore, I felt alot better than I expected. I rec'd a letter from the hospital a couple of days later saying my follow up appt' isn't until the end of September. I rang to argue this - they said that as my tubes are "patent" they want to leave me for a couple of months to see if I conceive naturally, the fact that I don't have periods without medication let alone ovulate doesn't seem to come into it! Never mind, stranger things have happened, there's always hope!  

I really just wanted to thank everyone again who replied to my post, it really did help me understand things a bit more & helped me find the right questions to ask. Love Clare x


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Pleased it all went well Clare! 
Good luck with everything ahead!!!
wicks xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Clare  
I'm glad to read that the L&D went well and only a small amount of endo was found 
I am frustrated for you re the answer to your follow up!!! 
I  would be tempted to ring the consultants secartary and explain this and as for an appointment sooner or have your GP write a letter to this effect 
theres loads of info on FF and lots of places to hide out here while your waiting
take care 
~Dizzi~


----------



## K2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Clare,
  Glad you got through it ok and that their findings were mostly positive. Good luck trying in the mean time and remember miracles do happen. I think some hospitals can be so insensitive to their patients feelings, that is such a long wait. All i can advise is to visit your GP and explain the distress that this is causing you, I had a similar thing requesting a 2nd opionon and my Gp emailed my gyne's office and I was made an appointment quite quickly. THey may not be able to do this but definately worth trying.



K2010 xxx


----------

